
Why I Resigned from the Gates Foundation - jasonhansel
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/09/26/opinion/modi-gates-award.html
======
dharmon
I read this being open and very curious to criticisms of the Gates Foundation.
But to be honest, I thought the criticism seemed a little weak. Then halfway
through, it became clearer.

The author doesn't care about toilets in India or give a shit (pardon the pun)
about Untouchables. Their real beef with Modi is his treatment of Indian
Muslims.

This is a perfectly valid criticism and something open to discussion, but for
some reason it really rubs me the wrong way that this person is pretending its
about something else. At least have the courage to say what you really think
instead of hiding behind weak-ass "he says he built 100mm toilets but it was
only 50mm!" claims.

------
Topgamer7
I'm this close to writing a user script to just hide all nytimes articles on
HN

~~~
washadjeffmad
They're already in my hosts, but I'd use it.

------
tabtab
This article popped up again on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21118689](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21118689)

------
netforay
Even though unfortunate to loose support of good people like him, it would be
in the interest of the foundation to honer the PM to make biggest impact for
their efforts.

